# Top speed



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

How fast has any NX2000 owners gotten their cars?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably enough to get themselves and/or others seriously injured or worse, or at the very least arrested, license revoked, and car impounded if not outright seized.

BTW, PC aside, if you are basing the speed of your car purely on your speedometer, do not expect a correct reading. Most are not as acurate as you would assume.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

gee thanks dad


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

ok how fast have any NX 2000 owners gotten their car on a legal race track?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

also, if you had a global positioning unit you could be accurate within 1 or 2 miles per hour.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

One last thing, sorry if i came off as rude but i just totaled my moms civic a little while ago so i know all about dangerous driving and responsibility. I've learned my lesson with that kind of stuff and the only speeding i'll be doing is on the track.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey son (j/k), many young drivers don't fully comprehend the dangers of driving at or beyond the legal speeds. Some never learn, others learn the hard way (sadly like you). You made it out of that class with your life, good for you. Lesson learned. It's now also up to you to pass on what knowledge and experience you have gained from it.

Nice to hear you'll be getting your adrenaline rushes on the track. If you are asking about 1/4 mile drag strips, expect to see stock to slightly modified SR20DE powered cars like your NX2000 to be going through the traps at about 90 mph, give or take a few. Run slips will give you near accurate speed readings through timing lights. If you are on Juice or Boost, the results will of course be different.

Road Courses will give you varying results all based on a huge number of factors.

I'm just waiting for someone to take their SR20DE powered car to the salt flats for some speed trials.

Other than that, take a look at this and smile:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/silverstate.shtml

And yes, if you had a GPS, you could be pretty accurate with calculating your speed, but really, not too many people right now have GPS devices in their posession.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Rockwell and Kyle Davis got Ben's blue egg to a true 142 mph while running a Silver State Classic event. Not stock by any means.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

hey you can check out my crash pics at www.im-news.com
go to top stories and click on prom night accident.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Was it legal? Don't ask, I won't say! 

I DO NOT PROMOTE EXCESSIVE SPEEDING

'91 NX2000 - A "speedometer" posted 143ish MPH quite a few times. Stillen Hi-Flo intake, 2" exhaust, Borla muffler, 17 degrees

'96 G20 - A "speedometer" posted 125ish MPH a few times
Stillen Hi-Flo intake, 2.25" exhaust, Magnaflow muffler, 18 degrees, Pacesetter header

I can not tell you my actual speed as I do not believe the accuracy of the stock gauge.

Another NX2000 tid-bit:
About 2-3 years ago there was a legally sanctioned high speed contest where a professionally build highly modified NX2000 was digitally clocked going 150 MPH and he actually had to brake before he was clocked because he was going faster than he was allowed to in his class. He would have been disqualified if he did not lay off the gas.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

wow thats amazing. Is there any site that you know of that posts information like that or did you read it in a magazine or something?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

NXfreak14 said:


> *wow thats amazing. Is there any site that you know of that posts information like that or did you read it in a magazine or something? *


I already posted the link to the story I assume NismoPC spoke of:



Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Other than that, take a look at this and smile:
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/silverstate.shtml*


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

yeah just imagine with a turbo'd nx2000. that is what im planning to do with it if i end up getting one. with that much power it should be no problem getting to 145-150 mph. it is all up to what the gears will go up to. and you should get to those speeds pretty quick too. all going by if you have the right suspension to handle it. but stock its pretty impressive what they can get up to. but another thing you got to look at is that it was one of the top ten cars with the least amount of drag during its time. and i believe another car in that top ten list was a 300zx. (man those things look sporty and aerodynmic.) anyways that makes a huge difference on what speed you can reach. but i would recommend it on public streets illegally. too much can happen at those speeds. anyways just had to point that out


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

yeah its amazing how much of a power difference there is between stock nissans and stock hondas. A few of my friends run honda civics and the best one that i know of can only get up to 126 and thats if its kind of downhill. By the way your in for a huge power increase if you switch from a nx1600 to an nx2000. Good luck finding one. They are well worth the money.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *I already posted the link to the story I assume NismoPC spoke of: *


Ah hell! I did not even click on that link. 

Yes, that is the exact racing event I was speaking about. I believe I read that about 2 years ago or more.

May 20th of what year?


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

NXfreak14 said:


> *yeah its amazing how much of a power difference there is between stock nissans and stock hondas. A few of my friends run honda civics and the best one that i know of can only get up to 126 and thats if its kind of downhill. By the way your in for a huge power increase if you switch from a nx1600 to an nx2000. Good luck finding one. They are well worth the money. *


yeah i know, especially being that mine is an auto. i have an intake, header, complete custom 2 1/4 inch exhaust with high flow cat and straight through muffler and i run about 17.9 at 74-75mph. the manual trannys run about a second faster in both quarter and 0-60mph because of the gear break down. i have so much stuff done to my nx and i am selling it to a kid who is just graduating in a week and thats when im selling it. so i pretty much have it sold. he even had one of his family mechanics come with him to inspect the car and he said it looks great so he is definetely buying it. it also has a system in it and a jdm ga16 engine in it that i installed about two months ago. it looked as if it had about 20k miles on it or less and it runs great and has almost all brand new parts in it. im selling it for $3k. so i cant wait and ill either be getting an nx2k if i find one by then or an se-r. but gotta love the power and potential of the sr20 engine. i plan to lightly build a jdm sr20 and put a t3/t04e turbo on it with a ton of other moddifications. so it will be a great looking and fast car in the meantime. There was a guy at my local track that had a 91 sentra se-r completely stock and was running 15.2 at 91mph. i was very impressed by it. so i cant wait.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Damn it sounds like your giving that kid a good deal considering how low the miles are and all the mods. There is no one in my town that runs Nissans. They all have hondas and they think theyre all hot shit cuz theyve got an intake and exhaust. They are all ricey as hell too. Theres even a guy with a geo storm with a 2 foot wing on the back of his car! He cut off his exhaust down to the cat to make it sound like hes got exhaust. Hes such a chump. I cant wait to put him in his place


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

ive raced a guy with a geo and whopped him bad. especially if they dont know how to drive. and mine is an auto. yeah i really am tired of driving an auto and thats another reason why i want an se-r or nx2k. i drive my friends ford zx2 s/r all the time. im a pretty darn good driver both him and i both beat the listed times that the car is supposed to run. but he beat my 0-60 by .1 but hey its his car and he knows it better. anyways yeah its a pretty good deal for my car. the car itself has 110k miles on it. it has no rust and the only minor thing wrong with it is that the front bumper is cracked and broken on the passengers side where it connects to the fender from when i hit a deer going about 30mph. thats about it. the paint is still decent. not perfect but decent. and the interior is what you would expect from an 11 year old car. the only real bad part is the passegers side door panel. its kind of messed up. the dealer wants $350 for a new one. oh well im not buying it. but the kid whos buying it said that its in pretty good shape for a 92. by the way the car is the super rare yellow pearl metallic with digital dash also. the kid loves the color and the digital dash. the only bad part about the digital dash is the mph cant keep up that good under hard acceleration. thats about it though. its been a good car for the three years ive had it and ive taken better care of it than most people ever would. but its a great car but im just looking for something alot faster and with the sr20 engine. just cant beat that power and for the se-r's ive seen most of them are running 15.2-15.5 at about 90mph completely stock. those times will kill just about any honda or anything you throw out there. my frends zx2 is pretty fast. he runs 15.7 at 91mph and he pretty killed everything he raced. especially if it was a honda. the only cars that have beat him were two se-r's, an older one and a 200sx. and a highly moddified cavalier z24. but everything else didnt stand a chance. im just tired of loosing. i love racing my car but its just too slow to compete in the thing i love to do and its kind of embarrasing. plus it will be a fun turbo project. nissans rule. i wouldnt drive anything else.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Is that nx1600 your first car?


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

no i used to have an 88 jeep comanche 5 speed. it was pretty fun. the first time i ever tried to take it off roading i got stuck. i entered in slow and tired to take off and buried the back in to the axle. it sucked. luckly there was a shop near by that i went and called my dad and one of his foremen came and pulled me out. it was pretty funny actually. but the nx has been a great car and it has been good.

the kid is definetely getting a good deal for it. With the low milage jdm engine. pacesetter header, weapon r wai. complete custom 2 1/4 inch exhaust with high flow cat and straight through muffler. the exhaust i think is a little too big for the car and it is pretty loud. the engine bay is almost spotless and it has a yellow engine dress kit also with yellow silicoln vac hoses. as for new parts it has new engine mounts, radiator, all new seals and gaskets when i put the new engine in, water pump and thermostat with the new engine. all new hoses, new alternator, starter, o2 sensor and a bunch of other little things. this car will go for easily another 150k miles plus with no problems as long as the basic maintanance is done and it is taken care of. As for the system. i have top of the line planet audio speakers in both the doors and the rear panels. they are run by a sound storm 400w amp. then there is a middle line planet audio 12" sub in a ported box in the trunk that is run by a top of the line sound storm 350w amp. and a pyle am/fm cd player up front. it hits pretty hard. and ive never even pushed it to its limits. the sub can handle up to 750w and im running a 350w. so its still pretty loud and sounds very nice. Oh and the car is dropped 1.5" with suspension techique springs and they have new rotors and pads up front along with engegy suspension bushings on all the sway bar ends. it handles pretty good and is a blast to drive arounds sharp corners. but its just time for something faster and better. but its been fun and its still a nissan and i will still miss the car. but its nothing compared to an nx2k or se-r.


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

oh nxfreak14. how do you like your nx2k. is it stick and what mods do you have done to it. im sure it is a blast to drive and i just cant wait. oh well only one more week. hopefully.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Well i only drove it around for about a week and the bottom end went out. So instead of replacing the bottom end im just buying a whole new engine. It is a 5 speed and it was fun to drive for the time being. So im driving around my first car for now. My 1972 Chevy Chevelle Malibu. Its not a bad car at all. But unfortunatley I have to sell it in order to buy the new engine for my NX and maybe a few mods with the money leftover.


----------

